# Best Baits Baitshop



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Which baitshop (if any) has the best/freshest selection of baits for surf/sharks?
Shrimp
Mullet
Blues
Bobos
Rays
etc...


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle always has a good selection


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> Which baitshop (if any) has the best/freshest selection of baits for surf/sharks?
> Shrimp
> Mullet
> Blues
> ...


Tightlines sells cownose rays, not sure if they have any in stock right now though. They also carry shrimp,mullet,bobo's.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> *Tightlines sells cownose rays*, not sure if they have any in stock right now though. They also carry shrimp,mullet,bobo's.


 
That's very good to know.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

we have a couple of cownoses in stock as well as plenty of good sized bobos, and spanish. thanks guys!


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> we have a couple of cownoses in stock as well as plenty of good sized bobos, and spanish. thanks guys!


About how much do your BoBo's/cownose sell for?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> we have a couple of cownoses in stock as well as plenty of good sized bobos, and spanish. thanks guys!





holicori said:


> About how much do your BoBo's/cownose sell for?


I asked JC about them today, $20.00 for a approx 3' cownose.

JC nice to meet you.
Your fresh Mullet brought us two nice Bull sharks.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> I asked JC about them today, $20.00 for a approx 3' cownose.
> 
> JC nice to meet you.
> Your fresh Mullet brought us two nice Bull sharks.


Post some pics, man. 

Might head out Saturday. Got plenty of bait but a cownose alwaysbhelps


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Post some pics, man.


Sorry, no pics, video was taken but hasn't been edited & posted online as of yet.

I do have report.


> Daron's family/crew & I met up after lunch on the Sound side of Chicken Bone beach (Pensacola Bay).
> It was freaking hot as Hades out with the humidity making it nasty for a fat man like me.
> No one had had a bite yet, and I set up my gear to join in the fun.
> Bob showed up later in the afternoon and we were having a good time jack jawing and telling stories.
> ...


----------

